# the mistakes you made at 2012 SOWO that you'll avoid in 2013...



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

1. won't stay outside of town at a cabin, was never there to take advantage of any of the wifi, hot tub, air hockey table, or fire pit. Instead i'll stay at the Helendorf.

2. won't wait til sunday to go tubing and blow it off as lame, it was actually quite fun

3. will stay a week instead of 3 nights

4. will remember charger for digital camera (good thing i had my film camera with me 

i think that's about it, but i'm sure i'll think of more


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

1. Still not sure if I'll stay in or outside of town. Done both but each one has it's own perks.

2. Will drive around town more.

3. Will take sunscreen.

4. Will take wifi hotspot.

5. Will go tubing.

6. Will not eat 2 Georgia Cluckers in one day.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

Wont be such a dick. 
Make my way around the show more.
Maybe try tubing.
Drink more beer Saturday night.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Wake up early Saturday morning instead of sleeping in. Didn't know you all were up at 7am driving around :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I will definitely not get decide to stay at a house 10 miles out then the next day get a room at the Super 8. Next year in town for sure. Probably should be more organized next year too, my trunk looked like 'nam after the weekend.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

neu318 said:


> Wake up early Saturday morning instead of sleeping in. Didn't know you all were up at 7am driving around :laugh:


this made me LOL for real. it's always amazed how early people will get up for the shows we go to. 7am and you hear exhausts all over the place.

i usually try to get the best of both worlds, stay up til 2 or 3 and wake up around 9,930.

i'm sure MANY of you guys just stay up all night and go into the next day


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

+1 to the staying a whole week. Came down thursday and still didn't feel like it was enough time.

Will take more pictures/video/have better equipment
Might split a condo with friends, should bring the cost down.

Other than that I'm pretty satisfied with what I did this year


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

I got there Wed and left on Mon def not enough time so probably stay a full week next time.

Our cabin was 5 miles out of town which was not bad at all. Our driveway was way to steep.

go to other hotels to party not just at helendorf.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

1 wont steal pink innertubes from earl...:banghead:

2 will probably stay in the middle of town in a hotel not the cabin maybe helendorf 

3 will be sure to take more pictures

4. DONT GET ARRESTED AGAIN :banghead:


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)

I didn't see the town enough, gotta check more things out next year. Gotta check out the bear park, wanted to do that but never got around to it. :banghead:

Other than that, the trip was a F'n success! :thumbup:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

See more things along the way. So glad I did Deal's Gap on the way home. :thumbup:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

Made the mistake of not keying Righteous Bucks car for being closed minded ass about hondas. 
Next year ill be sure to be more like his description of a honda owner :thumbup:


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

.5 Get a tdi 5th 

1. Abandon bitchness and drive my Rabbit down 

2. Drive in the town and on the mountain a lot 

3. Get there Wed. again but stay through Sunday night to take the mountain cruise during the day 

4. Stay at Helendorf again 

5. Meet more people and make more friends :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## mushroom_toy (Nov 26, 2010)

1. be low enough to drag credit cards static...instead if gravel.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Liking the whole week idea...


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

I will not be staying in a cabin next year. 
I will try and stay somewhere in town.


----------



## thatmk5_girl (Mar 12, 2012)

1. Take more pics/vids 
2. Get a condo with friends in town 
3. Stay there longer than 3 days 
4. Actually pre-register and get a SOWO shirt 
4. Won't get lost on the mountain cruise.. AGAIN! 
5. Party harder!


----------



## tomshouse516 (Oct 16, 2009)

1 take pictures
2 get my sowo shirt i signed up for
3 hit up some more mountain roads


that is all


----------



## -EuroDub- (Jan 1, 2010)

Actually make it to sowo next year..


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

This was my 4th year, I know what to expect and what to/not to do but isht happens... 

make a week out of it instead of 4 days. 

drink more water 

don't drink at the bar (apparently it's impossible for me to order a beer at a bar, I meant to but when I got there I said rum and coke, did that 3 times, jack and coke once then redbull and vodka twice in a little over an hour...it was an accident I swear!!) 

maintain buzz, don't get sh!tfaced


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Righteous Bucks said:


> 1. won't stay outside of town at a cabin, was never there to take advantage of any of the wifi, hot tub, air hockey table, or fire pit. Instead i'll stay at the Helendorf.
> 
> 2. won't wait til sunday to go tubing and blow it off as lame, it was actually quite fun


 1. I made the same one 5 years ago in my first year. 

2. I made that mistake (actually not doing it at all) until 2011


----------



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)

I'll stay at Dorf instead of Ramada, and I'll drink MUCH more.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

Kiddie Rose said:


> Made the mistake of not keying Righteous Bucks car for being closed minded ass about hondas.
> Next year ill be sure to be more like his description of a honda owner :thumbup:


 :facepalm: 

closed minded about hondas? LOL 

why are you on the vortex if you're a honda driver? 2nd, that's how you solve your differences with people is by destroying others property? 

quit your crying, it's a VAG show to begin with and many of us don't care for your lame Honda scene, for that very reason, the douchey behavior of destroying someone's property b/c you disagree with them. You're mad at me b/c some of us drove a 1000 miles to not be admitted while NON VAG cars were? 

You're super awesome.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Righteous Bucks said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> closed minded about hondas? LOL
> 
> ...


 You clearly don't get it. You have predetermined stereotypes you are speaking about the douchey and destructive nature of Honda owners. KR didn't match that, so next year, he'll be an ass-by keying your car-and match your less than accurate depiction of a Honda guy. 

Oh, he's on Vortex because he's had several damned nice VWs. Get over it. 

I love VWs, I love a lot of people in the scene. In my experience though, there are many more *******s per capita driving VWs.


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

will not drink a bottle of Patron Silver in 30min...


----------



## nastynorth (Jan 13, 2012)

stay a week and not three days 
make the drive a 2 day event. 18hrs straight up sucked the big one 
staying at the dorf 
maybe actually have a vw for the event so people like righteous bucks dont get all butthurt


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

If I have a cabin on the hill and on dirt, be more careful, also I should have gotten more sleep prior to driving to sowo. 

Drive more on the mountains again.


----------



## ej_EXtasy (Nov 1, 2011)

1. Don't fall asleep driving numerous times there and back. 
2. Stay in town and party. 
3. Don't curb my wheel in a drive-thru while texting. 
4. Have something worthy of driving into the show. 
5. Go tubing. 
6. Meet more people.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Seems like staying longer than the event (ie. a week) is a popular decision! :thumbup:


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

1. Make it to the Helendorf party 
2. Meet more people 
3. Spend more time in the USA. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## iTrack (May 22, 2012)

-Not get so drunk and remember friday night 
-Not get so drunk and remember saturday night 
-Try not to get stuck in the back on the "cruise" so I can go faster


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

Righteous Bucks said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> closed minded about hondas? LOL
> 
> ...


  what 71camero said. 
plus i still own 2 volkswagens :thumbup:


----------



## BeetleGpx (Oct 20, 2004)

Tell my boss to go F himself and go instead of having to cancel and almost pay for a room I didn't use. Does that count? 


I *NEEDED* to go this year because of the Mk2 I bought and wanted to get ideas, talk with the owners....to learn.


----------



## Austin_85'MKII (Jul 3, 2008)

next year im going to try not to get black out drunk and make a fool of myself


----------



## Eric76 (Jun 29, 2011)

Righteous Bucks said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> closed minded about hondas? LOL
> 
> ...


 



1400 miles from Quebec. Plz keep your Scheizerbox honda at home.


----------



## dragon69185 (Dec 16, 2009)

1. Get there earlier. Got to Helen Thursday afternoon and left Monday morning and still wished I had more time up there. 

2. Drive the mountain roads more up there, as well as cruise the city more. 

3. Visit the goddamn black bears! 

4. Take more photos of the town. 

5. Meet more peeps to associate faces with names. 

All in all, a pretty successful SOWO. Stayed in a cabin which was 2 minutes outside of town (in the Gated Golf Course community right next to the field entrance), went tubing on Saturday and got some free beers :beer:, hung out with new and old friends, and all in all had a pretty chill weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

Making sure I get a cabin with Wifi cause I was phoneless the entire weekend! Also waking up earlier to enjoy what Helen has to offer, I found myself waking up at 10 everyday LOL


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

If i go next year..
1) stay at the helendorf
2) wake up early and go to the shows....i missed every one
3) not drive down 13.5 hours on 17x10 wheels all around on a 205/45 nankang.
4) not have a blowout going 80mph 40miles away from helen.


****ing Gottis.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

1) Bring a video camera. 
2) Use it. 
3) If you're going to use hardcore drugs, give yourself a day to recover. 
4) Try to not venture into the woods. 
5) Bring/Drink more water 
6) Strippers. Need moar strippers. 
7) Leave Monday


----------



## 87-droptop (Jun 8, 2012)

1. visit all three days
2. Bring more people
3. bring my boyfriend's Cabby
4. bring more picture memory :banghead:
5. bring more water
6. bring sunscreen 
7. take A LOT more pictures/video


can you tell it was only my first year?


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> If i go next year..
> 1) stay at the helendorf
> 2) wake up early and go to the shows....i missed every one
> 3) not drive down 13.5 hours on 17x10 wheels all around on a 205/45 nankang.
> ...


precisely the reason i like my phat tires hahaha sorry you had bad luck bro, that sucks.

Cort: do Heroin on Wed, recover Thursday.

Droptop: don't worry it was many of our first year to this show, but i've had plenty of show experience and there are many similarities. you'll get it down


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Next year i'll just drive down with my Gottis on my roof


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm glad this year I decided to bring a camelback and fill it with ice cold water. I didn't run out the entire day!


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

cldub said:


> I'm glad this year I decided to bring a camelback and fill it with ice cold water. I didn't run out the entire day!


 NOTED!!! 

:thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

cldub said:


> I'm glad this year I decided to bring a camelback and fill it with ice cold water. I didn't run out the entire day!


 who drinks water? :screwy:


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

jds215 said:


> who drinks water? :screwy:


 people who actually wanna drink beer the entire day.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Righteous Bucks said:


> people who actually wanna drink beer the entire day.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I will go next year.


----------



## LMOTY (Dec 8, 2009)

1. Def agree with stay all week 
2. Dont pass out, damn club escape bartenders! Maintain buzz is a must 
3. Remember where i got the 110 octane at the pump (somewhere on the 400) 
4. Have everything on car installed/ working prior to leaving (zex kit)


----------



## LMOTY (Dec 8, 2009)

itrack said:


> -not get so drunk and remember friday night
> -not get so drunk and remember saturday night
> -try not to get stuck in the back on the "cruise" so i can go faster


 yeah cuz you passing us all sucked!


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

LMOTY said:


> 1. Def agree with stay all week
> 2. Dont pass out, damn club escape bartenders! Maintain buzz is a must


 yeah shocking that that little town has enough to offer to keep your interest for more than 3 days  

sunday night it was a friggin ghost town tho, that sucked. cmon peeps stay til monday  

passing out? did that at waterfest 05 and 06, then drove down to Myrtle Beach for more RNR after Waterfest -- talk about an epic drive, FML. left NJ at 830am and got to MB at like 130am. :-/ 

what's so insane to my brain is that when i started going to shows starting in 03, everyone was static LMAO. i don't remember one car on air in 2006 at waterfest. lulz.


----------



## LIFE.:R (Mar 12, 2012)

1: stay till monday
2: don't stay @ huddle house till 4am on Friday night with Wanda sikes's dopleganger!!
3: actually use my camera and not my phone 
4: bring friends! 
5: go tubing w/ a bear 
6: actually finish the damn 8 mile mtn Bike trail!! (ify)


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?atqeim


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

LIFE.:R said:


> 1: stay till monday
> 
> 5: go tubing w/ a bear
> 
> ...


 
tube with a bear or a beer? lol we went tubing each with 2 beers in our pockets, by the time we got 3/4 of the way down the river man, i was in pain. by the time i got out i was ready to die. 

i made the mistake of tubing in regular shorts not swim trunks. hahaha 

we had a lady from the banks yell at us for having beers on the river -- my bottles were empty and i kept them til we got out. i wasn't about to throw the bottles in the river. i'm not a schmuck. but it was like "lady what do you want me to do at this point? chuck the bottles in the river?"


----------



## LIFE.:R (Mar 12, 2012)

Hahaha, yeah throw them on the bank or on the rocks!?!? Id woulda said " it's my vacay, deal w/ it-cheers" !!


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

LIFE.:R said:


> Hahaha, yeah throw them on the bank or on the rocks!?!? Id woulda said " it's my vacay, deal w/ it-cheers" !!


 i couldn't do it, holding onto the bottles til we got out was the least of my problems, having to piss so bad it hurt my abdomen, that was the hard part. then i get out of the tube and get a spasm in my calf........lol FML


----------



## vdubgirlx3 (Mar 9, 2012)

cldub said:


> +1 to the staying a whole week. Came down thursday and still didn't feel like it was enough time.
> 
> Will take more pictures/video/have better equipment
> Might split a condo with friends, should bring the cost down.
> ...


 
Im looking at condos right now.


----------



## briggs rabbit (May 20, 2009)

1.Fix a/c in Eurovan for the 12 hour trip 2. Will not stay in cabin outside town 3. Stay more than 3 days 4. Get to the Waffel House before everyone wakes up:laugh: wtf 5.Dont worry be eace:


----------



## SpotVW (Feb 29, 2008)

1. I stayed at the Helendorf...wouldn't change that.
2. I partied hard and had an awesome time with the people i went with...wouldn't change that
3. I drove the **** out of them roads...only thing about that i would change is no speeding tickets
4. Oh! i wont hold up signs at the Helendorf corner and almost get arrested. :laugh:

yep. i had a pretty succesful first year. :thumbup::wave:


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

well considering i got a call from a buddy 3 days prior to him leaving saying that i was going. this is what i will do differently this year... 

1. actually plan out the vacation. 
2. have money put to the side specifically for a vacation. 
3. try to have my car ready. 
4. try to stay longer than two nights. 
5. not fall asleep in the tube and think that i floated to the nxt town. (woke up quite confused until i looked behind me and realized i went a hundred feet in almost an hour). 

gonna try to make it again this year. had a blast for bein the first time there with no prior planning.


----------



## briggs rabbit (May 20, 2009)

/\ asleep in the tube:facepalm: haha that would be ****** up like wtf am i:laugh::laugh:


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

briggs rabbit said:


> /\ asleep in the tube:facepalm: haha that would be ****** up like wtf am i:laugh::laugh:


yea not my finest moment lol


----------



## mkIIBEATERheater (Dec 2, 2006)

stayed for a week had a blast camping in the woods, cabin was legit also

but i will

1.Bring my car next time
2.Drink more beer
3. Take pictures
4.Bring more rice
5.Throw more rice at non euro cars (YES I THREW RICE AT YOURE RICE WHAT NOW):wave:
6.Go tubing
7.THROW MORA RICE AT ANYTHING THAT ISNT GERMAN!!:laugh:


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

mkIIBEATERheater said:


> stayed for a week had a blast camping in the woods, cabin was legit also
> 
> but i will
> 
> ...



yesssssssssssss someone who wants to put the rice trolls in their place 

if you go tubing don't drink on the tube, i learned the hard way, holding that shizzzz til we got off and it was utterly painful falling and sliding around on the rocks drunk


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

sleepin gti said:


> well considering i got a call from a buddy 3 days prior to him leaving saying that i was going. this is what i will do differently this year...
> 
> 
> *5. not fall asleep in the tube and think that i floated to the nxt town. (woke up quite confused until i looked behind me and realized i went a hundred feet in almost an hour).*
> ...


:laugh: best post ever AND username. ever.

he woke up Atlanta.


----------



## mkIIBEATERheater (Dec 2, 2006)

haha what trolls I didnt kno ppl had their panties in a bunch about the rice?? :laugh:

an ya was plannin on kegging down the river but too many rocks :beer:


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

Righteous Bucks said:


> yesssssssssssss someone who wants to put the rice trolls in their place
> 
> if you go tubing don't drink on the tube, i learned the hard way, holding that shizzzz til we got off and it was utterly painful falling and sliding around on the rocks drunk


and if you go tubing go with the green tubes! **** the pink tubes, still dont have a court date for this stupidity..


----------



## mkIIBEATERheater (Dec 2, 2006)

UnitedGTI. said:


> and if you go tubing go with the green tubes! **** the pink tubes, still dont have a court date for this stupidity..


wtf lol well i got lucky from georgia popo they let me go with a half a blunt an bout 2g of buds.. thanks georgia hw patrol :laugh:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Next year I will check my bed for scorpions. Who knew. :banghead:


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> Next year I will check my bed for scorpions. Who knew. :banghead:


you are $hitting me.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Righteous Bucks said:


> you are $hitting me.


Nope stung me 3 times not the best way to wake up but resulted in a cool scorpion tattoo on my hip where he got me the worst. Also I caught him and made him my bitch.


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

SKNKWRX said:


> Nope stung me 3 times not the best way to wake up but resulted in a cool scorpion tattoo on my hip where he got me the worst. Also I caught him and made him my bitch.


Woah


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> Nope stung me 3 times not the best way to wake up but resulted in a cool scorpion tattoo on my hip where he got me the worst. Also I caught him and made him my bitch.


 :what:


----------



## NBeukemann (May 27, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> Nope stung me 3 times not the best way to wake up but resulted in a cool scorpion tattoo on my hip where he got me the worst. Also I caught him and made him my bitch.


  You were camping under a tree, right? haha


----------



## klodkrawler05 (May 1, 2009)

1. Bring a car to drive instead of riding with my girlfriend 

2. Ask my girlfriend to marry me (nope seriously, we first started hanging out when I invited her to make the 12hr drive from MI with me for SOWO '11 this year at SOWO I'm asking her to be my wife) 


I'm stoked! :thumbup:


----------



## ForgeMotorsport (Nov 16, 2000)

wearing clothes 

more beer and nakedness


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

Rev. Longride said:


> maintain buzz, don't get sh!tfaced


Easier said than done :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

SKNKWRX said:


> Nope stung me 3 times not the best way to wake up but resulted in a cool scorpion tattoo on my hip where he got me the worst. Also I caught him and made him my bitch.


At work and cant see pics...will return :laugh:


----------



## theseeker411 (Aug 24, 2003)

1. Finish my piece of crap 6 series BMW and drive that instead of my all stock Mk5
2. Stay somewhere other than the Riverbend Motel. Screw that shady bastard.
3. Stay up later for the parties and sleep in a bit more.
4. More tubing


----------



## 03euroshifts (Jan 28, 2006)

Take my 6 year old mkv to its first show.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

NBeukemann said:


> You were camping under a tree, right? haha


No I was camping in a fancy 2 bedroom cabin with a hot tub

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

scorpions in georgia  blows up my thoughts about thinking i know where creatures only reside ---

right up there with the time i was walking off the Navy base in Mayport (Jaxville FL) and I'm walking up to this bbq joint and something ran across the sidewalk in front of me and i was like WTF was THAT?

I look off into the field next to me, and I see an ARMADILLO. hahaahha i thought damn, i thought they only lived in texas and the SW. nope!

:laugh:


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

dragon69185 said:


> 2. Drive the mountain roads more up there, as well as cruise the city more.
> 3. Visit the goddamn black bears!
> 5. Meet more peeps to associate faces with names.
> :thumbup:


more of all of this



Cort said:


> 6) Strippers. Need moar strippers.
> 7) Leave Monday


gonna try to substitute drunk wife for private show. if she is non-cooperative, i will be in contact to locate strippers. 



sleepin gti said:


> 2. have money put to the side specifically for a vacation.
> 5. not fall asleep in the tube and think that i floated to the nxt town. (woke up quite confused until i looked behind me and realized i went a hundred feet in almost an hour).


more money and you need a tubing-buddy to prevent this sort of issue. like a DD to keep an eye out.



SKNKWRX said:


> Next year I will check my bed for scorpions. Who knew. :banghead:


we will not inform my wife about this. 

also plan on either cruising down alone or with one/two other cars. large caravans are cool, but trying to rip thru the mountains in a group can get messy.
bring my megahorn (it's like a mega-phone, but more awesome)
GoPro and OlloClip
def need to do more tubing. we waited til sunday to tube and should have gone every day.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> Nope stung me 3 times not the best way to wake up but resulted in a cool scorpion tattoo on my hip where he got me the worst. Also I caught him and made him my bitch.


gtfo!!!!


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

Scorpions are cool!


----------



## DownhillA4 (Apr 18, 2008)

Don't eat at the Nacoochee Grille. Boycott.


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

engineman98 said:


> Scorpions are cool!


I saw you and the 4 Runner at the show! Sick stuff.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Not staying at the Helendorf ever again.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

JHanna79 said:


> Not staying at the Helendorf ever again.


Where you guys staying this year?


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

The Syndicate booked a whole condo. We won't be hard to miss.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> If i go next year..
> 1) stay at the helendorf
> 2) wake up early and go to the shows....i missed every one
> 3) not drive down 13.5 hours on 17x10 wheels all around on a 205/45 nankang.
> ...


SOWO is in 2 months and my gotti wheels STILL have 2 ****ty barrels that are all cracked and welded. Looks like my Alphards will just have to do for this year..:facepalm:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

JHanna79 said:


> The Syndicate booked a whole condo. We won't be hard to miss.


Were with Ben and Amber  See you there.


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

JHanna79 said:


> The Syndicate booked a whole condo. We won't be hard to miss.


Not just a whole condo, we booked all the condos...17 of them on the river next to the park :beer:


----------



## maddkyle21 (Oct 10, 2011)

get arrested


----------

